# Nougat Not using her wheel, HELP!!!



## NougatTheHedgie (Jan 21, 2018)

Nougat hasn't been using her wheel for weeks now, and I have no idea why she isn't using it. I have had her since March and she is 8 months old, but this onoy started recently. I have checked the whole wheel and there seems to be nothing wrong with it! I have even tried to put treats in her wheel, I cleaned her wheel, turned up the heat in Nougat's room, I even tried closing the door to Nougat's room, but nothing has worked! Please help me, I've tried everything!!


----------



## LuckFupus458 (Jul 30, 2018)

Are you certain she isn't using it? I thought my girl wasn't using her wheel because there was no mess in it for a few days. Someone suggested that I put a thin layer of flour in the wheel just to be sure. Turns out she was using the wheel and just pooping somewhere else.


----------



## NougatTheHedgie (Jan 21, 2018)

I havent tried that yet, thanks! I'll do that tonight and see tomorrow morning and tell you guys.


----------



## NougatTheHedgie (Jan 21, 2018)

No, I tried it and Nougie didn use her wheel. What should I do?


----------



## richardbird (Apr 30, 2017)

I had this problem to, i just keep feeding him and giving him fresh water, are you taking him out during the day, it can mess up their daily schedule, its like if you where taken out of your bed, then taken outside your nice home by a giant pair of hands and then just set down, (although I wouldn't stop doing it forever, just a week or two ). I also like to give my hedgehog an old t-shirt to burrow in, if they start to hibernate and cold they won't get on the wheel, so if he is drastically colder, then take some precautions. But my advice is to just let bygones be bygones.


----------



## NougatTheHedgie (Jan 21, 2018)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## LuckFupus458 (Jul 30, 2018)

NougatTheHedgie said:


> Nougat hasn't been using her wheel for weeks now, and I have no idea why she isn't using it. I have had her since March and she is 8 months old, but this onoy started recently. I have checked the whole wheel and there seems to be nothing wrong with it! I have even tried to put treats in her wheel, I cleaned her wheel, turned up the heat in Nougat's room, I even tried closing the door to Nougat's room, but nothing has worked! Please help me, I've tried everything!!


You said you turned up the heat in the room but that doesn't necessarily mean that the temp in the cage went up. The temp in the room and the temp in the cage can vary. Do you have a thermometer *in the cage* so you know exactly what the temp is in there? If not you should get one. A cold hedgehog is no good. Even if you provide things in the cage for her to burrow in and get warm she will just want to stay there where it is warm and not want to come out and be active. The entire cage needs to be the same temp and stay at that temp. You may need to invest in a CHE with a thermostat,

If the temp in the cage is good at 73-78 *consistently* and she still isn't running on the wheel then you need to ask yourself the following:

Is she eating/drinking/pooping/peeing the way she normally does? Is her light schedule consistent? She needs 12-14 hours of light a day. Are you taking her out during the day? Have you checked her feet for nails that may be too long or injuries? Does she have other things to do in her cage like a dig box or burrow area? Is she using those things if she has them or she totally inactive? (Just throwing out all ideas here) Then again, maybe she doesn't feel like running.

Hope this helps,

Jill


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

What kind of wheel do you have? If it's one that can tilt (like a CSBW) check to see if it's changed or tilted it more back. A few months back I tilted my boys one more forward (so the poop and pee might run off it as he runs). Anyways I started to notice he wasn't running as much and he got fatter! I remembered I had titled it forward so I tilted it back a little again and now he's back to running marathons on it! The tilt helps them stay in it as they run, give that a try. 

Yuki also runs less when his nails need a trim too.


----------



## NougatTheHedgie (Jan 21, 2018)

Yes, Nougat has been eating, drinking, and releasing waste normally. She is acting very normal except for her not running on her wheel. Thanks, Ill be sure to try some of your ideas!


----------



## Askeptosaurus (Nov 10, 2015)

Is your wheel solid and not wire? Despite their mousy faces they aren't rodents and don't run well on wire meshes with their little paws. Make sure their wheel is solid throughout if you haven't already.


----------



## NougatTheHedgie (Jan 21, 2018)

Yes, I have a Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel for Nougat


----------

